# Cured 100% and happier than ever



## strongsoul1 (Jul 9, 2016)

I have wanted to write lately about my recovery but haven't had the time to do so. Now that I can say I am fully recovered, I would like to share my story and how I was able to put DPDR behind me and actually benefit from it, in a way or another. This will be a bit long .

I first experienced DPDR in June 2016 so almost 2 years ago and it was a result of numerous lifestyle changes. At that time I started a new job, I moved to a new city and everything was just overwhelming at a point. In addition to that, I started smoking weed frequently and drinking alcohol. It happened all of a sudden but I am sure it was accumulated effects.

I was talking to my flatmate after work like every day, discussing life as usual, and suddenly I felt like I was watching a movie. It felt so weird as if I am stuck inside a body that isn't mine. I felt a killer headache and told my flatmate that I am going to bed and I am not feeling well. Honestly, I have never felt anything like this before. I thought that maybe the following day I will feel better and sleep will cure all of this. I remember not being able to sleep well and when I woke up the feeling hadn't gone away. It was still there and it was scary because you feel like you are detached from everything and everyone around you. Like everyone else I googled the symptoms and was 100% sure it was DPDR but went to a therapist anyway to see what he has to say and he confirmed it. This feeling went on for 1 year with the same intensity and I thought i would never get out. I refused to take any medication because I believed this was solely in my head and if stress and bad life style habits brought this, then for sure there is a way out with changing the lifestyle and most importantly the *mind-set*.

So here is what I believe is relevant to getting better:

1) After a while I started changing my lifestyle. I wanted to get better and I was willing to do anything to get there. I started by getting to know if my body was ok and if there is anything missing; I got my vitamins checked and minerals as well and saw that vitamin D3 was low (about 18 ng/mL) and found out that is associated to anxiety and depression and so I started taking about 4000 IU a day and it did boost my energy levels and mood.

2)I have always played sports and been active but at that time period I have moved to a colder country and it made it hard for me to go out and walk, jog or hike so I became really lazy and that contributed a lot to DPDR as it made me stay indoors for days and just watch movies or series or read. I am not saying it's bad but moderation is key. I started going to the gym and increased my activity level noticeably and this also contributed to a huge enhancement in my condition.

3) In addition to that, I made sure to socialize more and go out even though I didn't want to and it did feel hard to do so. I also opened up to a couple of my close friends and told them my situation and it helped so much having someone you can say what goes on your mind to.

4) I was feeling dehydrated and fatigued most of the time so I started drinking more water and eating healthier than usual which enhanced my skin and my energy levels and it really changed everything dramatically.

It was a tough journey for me as I am sure it is to you, It changed me drastically and even when I am fully recovered I can say I am not the same person I used to be 2 years ago. I am a better version of me now as I have gotten to know myself more and love myself more than I have ever imagined. My horizons have expanded throughout this journey, I have to understand myself, people, opportunities and fun more. This bad experience with DPDR enabled me to improve all aspects in my life and honestly I would never want to be the person I was 2 years ago. I am exactly who I want to be.

DPDR is a symptom; it is not the problem itself. It's a symptom that you are not living life the way you should be and I believe that it's God, a higher power or whatever you wanna call it giving you a chance to redirect your life and start living according to what suits you and your mental and physical health. Do more of what you love, be surrounded by people you actually enjoy and not someone that drains your energy, be more active and exploit the day and your opportunities. Life is meant to be lived and we will find that exactly outside of our comfort zone.

Let go of any expectations, don't overthink DPDR , don't read negative stories only read the positive ones, give it time and just be busy with life and you will wake up one day and think : I am more than ok. J


----------



## Mysticaleo (Apr 25, 2017)

Congrats men, I agree with everything you said. I'm recovering too by applying what you said.


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

great!

so you have no symptom at all ?

everything perfect ?

you feel in your body?

no fatigue ?


----------



## Betts17 (May 19, 2017)

DPDR can sometimes exist on it's own. It's not always a symptom. I've treated my anxiety and depression and the dpdr remains.

You can try to change your mind set, but ultimately this is a chemical imbalance.


----------



## G-reg (May 30, 2017)

Awesome! I just made an account and wanted to say my vitamin D levels were recently checked as well and I had 11 ng/mL. I'm taking Vit D 50,000 UI once a week now. I hope I can maybe get some results whenever my levels rise. Congratulations on the recovery.


----------



## Isabelle (Jun 9, 2017)

THe thing you said about god at the end almost made me tear up. I believe that what you said is true. I think that I need to change my life and focus on different things and appreciate the people around me more. I hope to have a success story like yours! 
-Isabelle


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

You would never want to be the same person you were 2 years ago? Really?


----------



## strongsoul1 (Jul 9, 2016)

Mysticaleo said:


> Congrats men, I agree with everything you said. I'm recovering too by applying what you said.


Happy to hear that !  if you need any help I am here to answer anything


----------



## strongsoul1 (Jul 9, 2016)

heyLow said:


> great!
> 
> so you have no symptom at all ?
> 
> ...


Yes, didn't happen once ! it was a gradual process but I can safely say that it's all good


----------



## strongsoul1 (Jul 9, 2016)

G-reg said:


> Awesome! I just made an account and wanted to say my vitamin D levels were recently checked as well and I had 11 ng/mL. I'm taking Vit D 50,000 UI once a week now. I hope I can maybe get some results whenever my levels rise. Congratulations on the recovery.


Thank you ! Vitamin D is a key role honestly .. keep it up and i hope you get there soon


----------



## strongsoul1 (Jul 9, 2016)

Isabelle said:


> THe thing you said about god at the end almost made me tear up. I believe that what you said is true. I think that I need to change my life and focus on different things and appreciate the people around me more. I hope to have a success story like yours!
> -Isabelle


I am glad this affected you positively. It takes time and effort to change but it is all worth it as you begin to feel like a new person .. i wish you all the best and If you have any questions I am here to answer what I can


----------



## strongsoul1 (Jul 9, 2016)

Pondererer said:


> You would never want to be the same person you were 2 years ago? Really?


Definitely, DPDR wouldn't have happened if I was healthy both body and mind. I dont know about other cases but with me my lifestyle was really bad and the overthinking I did on everything was poisonous. Now it's different .. I love myself and I am happy where I am.

Wish you the best in your journey


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

Great post. Thank you for posting.

I'm glad you cut the substances you were abusing out of your life. I think that is key to a lot of DP/DR sufferers. I recovered once before, shortly after onset of DP/DR (although mine is marijuana induced), and a large element of my recovery was sobriety.

I also like that you increased your physical activity. I lift weights 5 days a week, and I can tell you that it definitely without a doubt boosts your energy levels, mental acuity, and decreases anxiety/stress. I think its instrumental in improving any psychiatric disorder/symptom.

As far as the vitamin deficiency, I haven't ever gotten my levels checked. I just don't have the money to spare to get everything checked across the board. I have heard great things about it from you and others though.

Anyways, hope you continue to do well, best wishes.


----------

